# QLD Jumpinpin Oct 2011 - Collective Trip Report



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see more Brad. Have been stuck inside for the last 2 weeks trying to get assignments finished.

Dan


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

brad, i'll let you write the main report as i only made it for the weekend

A1 into 10 to 15 headwind and run in tide saw a 4 1/2 hr slog to make it out there  
including tacks i would say several thousand km covered down a 7 km channel. revo next time 

will let trev tell the story of his medivac.

indie, you organize an awesome camp mate. you should do it professionally and the hospitality from des and ray was unbelievable. handed me a steakburger as i hit the beach. makes a man want to buy a stealth off them purely as a thank you.

awesome fire, awesome company., awesome how every bugger with a big boat decided to park us in 

i'll just post some pics of the participants who were there sat nite , sorry i missed gcgrant as he's always good for a story.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like you guys had an awesome trip apart from the travel.  Wanted to go but my m8's wedding had the upper hand with the missus. ;-) I'll be keeping an eye out for future trips thats for sure.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

grinner said:


> brad, i'll let you write the main report as i only made it for the weekend
> 
> i'll just post some pics of the participants who were there sat nite , sorry i missed gcgrant as he's always good for a story.


grinz

can you (or other attendees) put names to the faces?

or is this one or your quizzes? :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

MORE!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks good! Can't wait to see more  Wish I could have come


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Some more photo's. I wrote up a long report and then accidently shut the program  Great trip. I'll write up another one if the other lads don't cover it  More photo's in the following post.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Some more piccies


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

The trip was awesome.Top bunch of blokes, all mad keen fishermen...when the currents got too strong for the yaks, everyone still fished off the campsite beach or the Ocean beach. Peter - Youthenasia, Martin - Helveticus, Andy - Theclick and Trevor - Kayakone were particularly dedicated to the task of catching dinner  The only time a rod wasn't in their hand was when they were eating or sleeping. I thought I was keen, but I've certainly met some like minded brothers here!

Generally the fishing results were steady if unspectacular. Between the boys we caught plenty of undersized flatties, tailor and whiting, with some good fish going to Chris on day one - 64cm flattie, Martin a couple of nice flatties over the trip, Peter got a 54cm flattie on day two I think, Andy scored a nice whiting and Trevor (kayakone) got stuck into the tailor each day and caught a nice flattie on our final day. Sorry if I missed any other noteables or got the names wrong  I caught probably 20 fish over the 5 days...flatties, tailor, bream and an eel  , all undersize but good fun, except a 40cm flattie on Monday on the way home(Trevor and I stayed an extra day).

I realised halfway into the paddle out that I might have come into this a little undergunned :lol: My frequent trips out to Scarby and Hayes didn't really prepare me for what was to come. 12k's in an overloaded 3.9metre yak with no rudder, most of it into a raging current and 25 knot head/crosswinds quickly made me realise that this wasn't going to be the cakewalk I thought :shock: I told Brad (indiedog) early in the paddle that I'd be sweet if they wanted to push on as I planned on doing a little fishing on the way out. Bad move. By the time I'd put on a new jighead, made a few castsand looked up, I'd lost 1km and they were just about out of sight. And I was about to learn how hard this tide runs !! I thought about turning back a few times, but kept plugging away with burning arms and shoulders and some nice new blisters (no gloves - bad move). Biggest problem was the yak just wanted to go sideways and it took all I could muster to keep going forward. 8 strokes with the right side and a brake brace on the left. 1 metre at a time. Hard yakka (attempted pun ) But I was on a 'mission' :lol: Anyway, I got there and it was well worth it. I learnt a lot about tides, winds and long distance paddles in a SOT....the hard way.

A couple of excting moments, mainly including Trevor (Kayakone), our resident Bear Grills. :lol: He bought over a bait net which he put to devastating effect on arrival on friday, going for a swim and hauling in enough livies for all for the day. Brilliant. Why not try some beach fishing Saturday morning and we'll get some livies out of a gutter?. Top idea  . So off we trot...Andy (theclick), Peter (youthenasia), Chris (cjbfisher), Trevor (kayakone) and myself. Trevor and I headed 200mtres or so down the beach to the end of the gutter while the other boys stayed at the top of the gutter. First haul - bugger all. So Trev suggests we have another crack and heads out through the gutter with bait net attached to leg and waist. Reaches the other side of the gutter and lets out a blood curdling scream :shock: :shock: I think he's been hit by a shark and start racing out to him, he's screaming "I've been hit by a f...cking stingray" and collapsing. As I help him out he drops on the beach and there is blood literally pissing out of a pencil sized hole in the top of his foot...and he's having convulsions. :shock: I go into immediate panic mode screaming for help, but there's no-one within cooee. I think Trev's dying. He's in absolute agony and wanting me to get him some hot water. The campsite was 1km away, I had no phone contact, the boys were 200 metres up the beach and 2 rangers who drove past on beach buggies are about 1.5k up the beach. To cut a long story short I caught up with Chris and Andy by running up the beach screaming and waving my arms and they think we've caught a big fish.  I tell them what's happened, Trevor's still lying on the beach in convulsions, bleeding profusely and a relay starts...Andy to Chris, Chris to Peter and poor Pete gets the short straw of a 1km run up to the rangers. Great effort. To cut a long story short, I run back and comfort Trevor as best I can, the boys join us and we watch Peter sprinting a marathon up the beach to get the rangers attention. What seemed like an eternity later, they eventually arrive and cart Trevor off for medical treatment, while he's still in shock and convulsing in agony. He's telling them "just put some hot water on it" , but they had other plans. So off he goes. Meanwhile Chris heads back to camp to await news on his phone as he gave the rangers his number for updates and we decide we better keep fishing....as you do. Trevor would have wanted it that way  No fish after an hour, so back to base we go. Update on Trev is he's off for medical treatment at Jacob's wells. They want to send him to hospital. He wants to go back to camp. So he gets the hot water treatment and he's back at camp on a rescue boat 4 hours later. The marine rescue crew literally threw him off the boat, saying "here, you can have him" :lol: They loved him. Anyway, the foot was bandaged up, a sock went permanently over and Trevor fished his heart out for the next three days, stingray or no stingray. He's one tough mofo. :shock:

As mentioned, I had the pleasure of Trevor's company Sunday night and the trip home Monday. Memorable indeed Trev. :lol: I won't mention what the stinkies caught ;-) Love your work.

Thanks guys. Great fun and I can't wait for future adventures  Many thanks to Brad (indiedog) for organising the trip, Chris (cjbfisher) for a great job in carting over all the creature comforts like eskies, tarp, table, firewood etc. in his tinnie and special thanks to Des from Stealth and his brother Ray for the bang up meals and much appreciated beers and drinks on Saturday and Sunday. Top stuff.

Good to meet you all and thanks for some great memories..


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

YES!
I figured kayakone was a tough guy, but he's not just tough, that's one bad MoFo!
Not much else gives more pain than a damn ray.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

And used the spine as a tooth pick...


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

last time I camped down that way my mate got hit by a sting ray walking out for a surf. Hot water did the trick.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

BigGee said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > I figured kayakone was a tough guy, but he's not just tough, that's one bad MoFo!
> ...


More like he shot himself in the foot and claimed it was a stingray :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Trevor, kayakone - henceforth to be referred to as "Ray"

or "Ray - TKFKAK/T" (The Kayakker Formerly Known As Kayakone/Trevor)


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I probably brushed over it too quickly in the earlier post, but big kudos to Peter (youthenasia) for his actions when Trevor was hit by the stingray. Pete's no midget. He's a big beefy lad. Try about 110 kilos of rippling fisherman. He bolted off up the beach like Bernborough. It was at least a km in the sand. I'd have had a heart attack for sure.Seriously Peter, that was great mate and if their were akff awards for couarge under fire, you've got my vote.


----------



## youthenasia (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha cheers mate. Everyone did their bit and trevor came out of it live and well. The rangers took their sweet time but better some help than none at all. Crazy times but what an adventure. Had an absolute blast with a top bunch of guys. Many thanks to everyone for turning up and making the trip so full of awesomeness.

That was a great report Ron. I can't really add too much more to that, but i'll add some of my photos to the collection.

Myself and Helveticus headed out from horizon shores marina early thursday morning for a 7am rendesvous at cabbage tree point. We met Actionsurf, Indie and Cjbfisher and it was good to put a face to the name.










It was a slow but enjoyable trip (hehe for some) off to jumpinpin but we made it safe and sound, set up camp and did a bit of fishing.

There were heaps of fish (not many legal ones though) around but only a few were lucky enough to pull in some good sized lizards. There were a few tailor on offer aswell, with trevor getting a good haul.


























Trevor was returned by the water police after some basic med work. A big thanks goes out to everyone who helped trevor along, and they were kind enough to drop him back at site in once piece.










Jeez we led a hard life...


























Overall a great trip and a huge thanks go out to all of the guys. Special mentions go out to Chris - Whose boat allowed the trip to be that little bit more comfortable, and i'll never forget the warm hospitality of arriving on the beach and immediately being presented with a beer - Just fantastic! Another special mention goes out to the stealth boys who were a beacon of hope to dwindling food, beverage and firewood supplies (well maybe we had a little more firewood than required), and also provided some fantastic company and entertainment - Great pair of guys!. Massive thanks go out to Indie, whose tireless efforts, collaboration, forethought and planning made the trip the huge success that it was. I'm glad you were rewarded with a great flattie on the last day indie, and many thanks for the advice and guidance with my fishing.

Peace out all and hope to see you all again soon.

Youth.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great report - keep photos coming


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done guys. Sounds like an action packed few days. Bugger about the wind, but the conditions looked awesome otherwise.

Congrats on organising another good outing (and on the flattie) Brad. Hopefully the planets will align and I'll be able to make it on the next expedition!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSQwXrIAABTXgAAQYGcAgBQAP+fe4CAAlQapsp6T1NGhkaAepoNTCTCm8lMTR5TQ9SRWClL2R8EhdYVC5WGNOeOmnF5Y2bMxp2PZAxXudZfUmEFah4aee1DxMjHkItwklR9ixTly6s4FAsL9HHgwlxqQ3QKjovw65ie70A/ep9z180QWeQsrLOJk5CuYwosGp/F3JFOFCQJDBesg


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome report of what sounds like the trip of a lifetime Brad. One day i'll have the time to do something like that i'm sure, one day....

Kev


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

This wind thing.

:lol:

I'm buying one of those hobie thingies :shock:


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

indiedog said:


> actionsurf said:
> 
> 
> > This wind thing.
> ...


I must admit....that was nasty.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

actionsurf said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > actionsurf said:
> ...


Chris (cjbf)? You mean bugle bum, or 'could just be farting'.

Haven't been out-farted for years.

Trevor


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Thought i would post a few extra pictures of last weekends camp-a-thon at the pin and make a few notes about my experience.

I'd like to report that i did finally catch a keeper. Down at the pin bar (in the choppy stuff Trev, just like you said!) just before heading home. A small taylor which made dinner for Sunday night. But man they just weren't playing this weekend. Plenty of undersized swimmers including whiting, flounder, flatties and taylor but fish of size hard to come by for all.

A few delights to mention. Chris (CJB) walking down the beach to meet me on arrival with a hand out to shake and another handing me a cold beer - thanks mate, that was the best beer i've had this decade. The paddle across the last stretch of water paddling into the tide and wind sucked in my heavy yak so the lager was a real treat.

Des and Ray 'the stealth burger kings' put on the treats massively this year. Very generous offering fellas, you really helped make the food aspect of the trip totally memorable. Fish all afternoon and return to burgers on the hotplate and esky full of drinks - does it get any better. No. Thanks and happy days to you both.

The company was teriffic, thanks to everyone. Fires at night and great conversations topped off each days paddling. 
Brad, well organised mate. The 2849 views to the trip planner were a testimony to the levels of enthusiasm for this fishy gig.

There were many learnings for me listening to you all about fishing. Good to soak up the wisdom of those who know more. Cheers for that.

It's also good to reflect on what i would and wouldn't bring next year. Weight being the burden when wind and tides turn against us. For me, the Yak, when compared to my bushwalking setup seemed to have infinite capacity. So i didn't show an ounce of restraint. None. Nearly gave CJB a hernia helping me up the beach with yak on arrival. Water, wine and beer being the major culprits though only for the journey outward bound. The paddle home was interesting as i felt stronger for the three days of paddling when Sunday came around but my arms were still fully toasted by the time we made it to Horizon Shores Marina? I measured about 21km on Sunday after doing all those laps across the pin bar looking for taylor. Would probably take some lighter tackle next year. I seemed to have the heavy stuff covered for fast running deep gutters but probably could have played a lighter game on the estuaries in retrospect. That's fishing, as Andy reminded me.

Hope to see you all next year.

Tony


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Always jealous when I see these trips.
Great looking trip fellas. Maybe next one.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

+1 on what Paul has said. It looks like it was a ripper. Hopefully i'll be able to make the next one...


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip. I was so keen to go but work got in the way.

Anyone up for another camping trip?


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

What a fantastic four days we had! My special thanks go to Indie for organizing this trip and guiding us along including showing us some of his secret spots X. Another thanks to cjb for taking my esky with all the drinks out on his boat. I'm sure without this I would have turned my yak into a sub.

Me and Youthenasia meet shortly after 6am at the horizon shores marina and after loading the yaks we headed out to cabbage tree point to meet the rest of the early starters. Actionsurf followed me into the marina, but he wanted to launch at ctp. So I took the opportunity and loaded my heavy esky into his car destined for the boat.

* Lession 1:* only load the yak with what you need not what you want. Even the smallest thing adds weight!

After a short meet and greet we started paddling under the guidance of indie. It only took a couple of minutes for indie to realize that I'm new to this paddling business and he pulled up beside me showing me how to paddle properly.

*Lesson 2:* learn to paddle and move the rods out of the way to do it properly.

Leaving pretty much at the bottom of the tide I assumed we would take it slow and do a lot of fishing on the way out and really only cover the most of the journey on the outgoing tide in the afternoon. However Indies idea was to cover as much distance as possible before the tide turned too nasty. So off we went into the incoming tide and against the wind for the next 3 ½ hours. I really had to dig deep and started to break down the journey into little steps telling myself: you can make it to the next bend , then to that marker buoy , then onto that sand bar over there. And so forth. I learnt this technique whilst running marathons and it really helps mentally.

The rest of the day was pretty much a write off - setting up camp, having lunch, going for a quick paddle to find some fish which didn't happen, getting jalus about cjbfisher's flatty, having dinner, nearly falling asleep beside the camp fire and finally going to bed just after 8pm.










Around sunrise on Friday morning I went for a quick fish towards the northern end of South Straddie. Actionsurf was already fishing that area but none of us could raise a bite. Back to camp I went and after breakfast our master bait fisho youthenasia took us to the surf side for some worming lessons. Those buggers are so hard to spot and even harder to catch. Well I couldn't .

* Lesson 3:* Don't complain about the price of worms in bait shops because this is the ONLY way for me to get them.

After lunch I paddled to Golden Bank and on the way over hooked my first fish for the trip. A small tailor. And the spell was broken. A couple of minutes later I hooked a flathead measuring 53cm on a clear squidgy shad - finally some fish for dinner and a new PB for me. (Being new to fishing makes nearly every fish a PB)! During the next hour I hooked another 7 flatheads all of them just under the legal size, so back they went. Indie must have smelled the fish because he came over to check out my fishy spot. Unfortunately we crossed lines and so he had to spend the remainder of the biting time untangling lines and re-rigging. Then the fish stopped biting. So I went back to camp to fillet my dinner. I had to do this under the watch full eyes of the two resident pelicans who waited patiently not even a meter behind me.










Saturday morning I rose again around sunrise and I headed out with yellowyak to explore the area towards the bedroom. The water had turned from crystal clear to murky brown and there was sea grass and snot weed everywhere. Of course no fish will look at fouled lures. 

After breakfast I decided against another worming session with the rest of the group and instead went yakking solo down Whalley Gutter and back around the Golden Bank island. What a bad idea. We just had the incoming tide starting and a light breeze of about 10 knots. This made for a reasonable fast travel down Whalley Gutter. I anchored up for a while but couldn't convert any of the bites into a fish. So off I went. I turned around the bottom end of Golden Bank into the channel towards Green Bank and BANG! A ripper of an incoming tide together with a wind at least 15kn straight into my face greeted me. I used again my marathon technique only this time I didn't cover much distance. I was paddling as hard as I could and the marker beside me didn't move. I made a few gains whenever the wind dropped off a little and eventually made it onto the sand bar of Golden Bank. Here I sat for the next 3 hours waiting for the tide to turn. It was only after Brad radioed me and asked me if he should keep one of steaks Des has cooked that I went off into the tide and wind. It was now much easier paddling, but I still had to maintain a 45 deg angel to get back to the camp site.

*Lesson 4:* learn the tidal flow and wind directions and know how to apply it to your intended trip.










Sunday morning arrived and I decided to save my energy for the paddle back. So I started casting in front of the camp towards some fallen trees. After a few cast I could feel some weight on the line and I landed a flathead around 44cm long.
After breakfast we dismantled and packed up the camp site. We headed up towards the entry to the pin and youthenasia and I started casting from the beach whilst yellowyak and indiedog went wide for a troll in their kayak. At the turn of the tide we started slowly heading back towards CTP under the guidance from indiedog again. We stopped at the first sand bar and Indie finally managed a keeper monster. Well done mate, I'm so glad you caught something decent after all the hard work you put in. However the biggest smile I could see when our bait master youthenasia finally landed his first flathead on a soft plastic!










I landed another just legal flatty and decided to take it home for dinner. On the way back, which was now so much easier with the tide, Indie showed us some more spot Xs. At about 4pm we said goodby to Indie at CTP and the rest of us paddled back to the Marina.

What a fantastic adventure, great company, many laughs and at last some fish. I'm already looking forward to the next trip. Wherever it may be.


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

indiedog said:


> Hmmm, sorry Martin, didn't realize I worked you so hard. :lol:


It wasn't you working me hard, it was the tide and wind. But all good, I enjoyed the workout. Thanks for the guidance, help and spot X


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip, great pics and reports. Gotta get in on the next one.... work permitting !


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

An enjoyable read of all the stories, and nothing betters an akff camp trip with a few members along to share the experience.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

I was fortunate to be able to head out on Saturday for the day.

Thanks to Indiedog I had some good information regarding tidal flows and times for that region and worked out that an early departure and a later afternoon return would work well.

So, I arrived at CTP at 6am and by about 6:30 was off paddling into a completely new area to me. I was very soon appreciative of the fact that I printed off an aerial photo of the area the night before ( a bit too last minute) to take as the myriad of channels and islands make this a tricky place for a newcomer. A few checks of the map and the GPS saw me get there ok.

My first impression on leaving CTP point is 'this is a fishy place'. Being mostly an open water Moreton Bay man, I was not use to such high tidal flows which proved a slight issue on a few snags. I thoroughly enjoyed the paddle out landing a few tailor around 40cm but released as it was so early in the day with little ice on board. I was amazed at the features of the area with so much variety in water depth, holes, channels, trees, mud banks, sand banks, eddies, dead spots, big drop offs etc. So much to explore! The 10km (+ weaving) paddle out to the bar flew by as I took in all the new surroundings. This was my first longer continuous paddle on the evo 465 and I must say I was very happy with it (30km for the day).










Or arriving at the bar area I expected to see a myriad of kayaks all hitting this spot but could not spot one anywhere. I continued on out towards the breakers trolling and picked up another tailor that spat the hook near the boat. I decided it was time to go and find the camp or at least some other yakkers and so started heading back in. The evo picked up a few non breaking waves nicely however after I was well and truly out of the wave zone I saw myself in a very hard slog getting back any ground in the direction I wanted to go. Solid paddling pulled up 3km/hr on the GPS despite feeling like I was basically not moving. A good lesson for a beginner in serious tidal water&#8230; don't go past where you want to be!

Eventually I made it back and finally saw a yak in the distance. Met Tony (YellowYak) and his lovely Stealth Supalite (Tony's a nice guy too).

Tony directed me to the Hilton (more firewood than the Hilton) and we made tracks. Pulled up under the Casuarina's on a picture perfect beach was half a dozen yaks and a small tent city in the background. What a spot! I now wished I had bought the tent! I thoroughly enjoyed meeting the akff crew. Thanks for the warm welcome by all.










3 O'clock rolled around too soon after a top stake sandwhich from Des and Ray (thanks!) so I hit the water to catch the incoming tide back to CTP. A different route took me over some really great water and saw me hook up a feed of 55cm flathead.










A thoroughly enjoyable days paddle in Gods great playground with great company.

Thanks Indiedog for organizing the trip and for your help in getting me there and back with the tides!. I might not have ever seen that area and now I cant wait to get back!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Brad (indie),

I picked up the flattie paddling in the deeper channel on the Northern side of the main channel past the huts on the way up to the inlet (shortcut that Trevor told me to take), past where all those large boats were moored.

I decided to leave the anchor at home this trip with no trolley setup on this yak yet. I'll make sure its ready to roll for the next trip - good advice.

Well done on your flathead, thats a beauty!

Thanks again - a great trip.

Iain.


----------



## gcgrant (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It was great to meet those of you that I did, great company hope to see you all again on another trip. Thanks Brad for organizing the trip, sorry I left without saying farewells. Not much more for me to report, except I caught a borderline legal bream off the camp and if I'd known it was the only half decent fish I was going to catch I wouldn't have thrown it back.

Cheers
Grant.

PS "Bum Club" aka "RUM Club" was a hoot :lol: :lol:


----------



## gcgrant (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh and by the way I might have left my cammo head lamp there at the cam site so please let me know if you found one.

Cheers
Grant.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Who lost a Silva headlamp? PM for recovery.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Who lost a Silva headlamp? PM for recovery.


Does he get back the dildo as well?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Brad,
You're right, it's wrong, and still painful, but gradually winning the battle with dual antibiotics. Same result as last time...an infection very hard to beat.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Stingray stings are bad enough with the crippling pain on impact, but the infection is far more debilitating and if not reversed quickly poses a risk of loss of limb. If it ever happens to anyone else, my advice is don't accept a single dose of antibiotics from a GP or hospital.

Trevor


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

So Trevor... your second toes are longer than your big toes... couldn't have been from the jabberray incident, or did the infection creep over to the next foot? Perhaps you come from up North? Limpy from Gympie??
My Dad had the long second toe syndrome, and damn me, my daughter bobs up with it as well!
Indie... I went down the Pin with him on Monday 07 Nov, and the big sook's still playing on the ray scratch. He even bludged a panadol from a couple in a stinky... the man has no shame! But... he surely knows his way about the Pin area, eh? and his ideas on using the tides to get down there and back surely saves a lot of hard work... took us just over the hour each way and we were absolutely loafing.
Jimbo


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> ...my advice is don't accept a single dose of antibiotics from a GP or hospital.


I read that as don't accept any antibiotics. Maybe don't accept _only_ a single dose...
Heal up!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> > ...my advice is don't accept a single dose of antibiotics from a GP or hospital.
> 
> 
> I read that as don't accept any antibiotics. Maybe don't accept _only_ a single dose...
> Heal up!


Thanks Zed master of grammar. Correction....my advice is don't accept just a single dose of antibiotics from a GP or hospital. Two times - two bad infections, and the initial one to two weeks in both cases was a single dose. This time my GP added Flagyll 400mg to the hospitals' Doxycycline 100mg, both prescribed I tablet twice a day. It is winning, but _painfully slowly_.

Better pic hopefully


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Geebeezus that foot looks nasty. That's leprosy I reckon. Don't bring the f..*&ng thing anywhere near me on Sunday.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

indiedog said:


> Question is, did you catch anything?quote]
> 
> Nope! but at one stage, Trev had a live 7" mullet drifting under a float... he had a good hit, but lost all but the top hook from his gang. Twenty minutes later, I handed him back his mullet minus the tail... it had washed up on the beach with the other hooks still there. What could do that? Apart from the missing tail, it looked quite good.
> 
> ...


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > Question is, did you catch anything?quote]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Nice one Trev. The ol' forgot to close the eye on the 2nd gangie trick.


----------



## remora101 (Sep 6, 2008)

Must say - that look like a good trip! Great pics thanks for posting


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Brad, sensational as usual. It's hard to describe the beauty of this part of SEQ. The only thing I have experienced that is similar is the Whitsundays.

Logistics of joining you from Sydney held me back this time. But when you have a willing horse, flog it. So I may try Des for a loaner and fly up when you get around to part 3.

I can't think of a better way for novices to start than this trip. Brilliant work team.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Still looking for the owner of SILVA head torch (gcgrant?)

Last offer.

Trevor


----------



## quadman (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like you all had a great time out there, just whish i knew when it was on so i could get my arse into gear and go,
Maybe next time with the new outback.
Cheers quadman


----------

